# Pashto: Gadda?



## lcfatima

Since I see there is a Pashto speaker here, I have a question I have been meaning to ask.

Do you know the name of this Pakhtoon dish: It is similar to what Urduphones would call roTi ke Tukre, basically a watery tomato based chicken ka saalan but layered with shredded roTis. A good way to use up kal ki roti, I suppose. However, I have asked a few Pushto speakers about this dish and they couldn't think of the name. It is something like gadda. Does that ring a bell?


----------



## Black lvlamba

lcfatima said:


> Since I see there is a Pashto speaker here, I have a question I have been meaning to ask.
> 
> Do you know the name of this Pakhtoon dish: It is similar to what Urduphones would call roTi ke Tukre, basically a watery tomato based chicken ka saalan but layered with shredded roTis. A good way to use up kal ki roti, I suppose. However, I have asked a few Pushto speakers about this dish and they couldn't think of the name. It is something like gadda. Does that ring a bell?


 
lol. well it didnt ring any bell but it brought a smile to my face and these days its really a bonus if I find something to smile about. thanks for that. 

now comming to your question. Different people call that dish different names. the two most common is 

"PaiNDa" and "Randa Charga"

Randa means Blind and Charga means Chicken

the first name is common in people from Karak, Bannu etc and the second name is common in Hungu, Teera etc and also in some villages of ChiraaT


----------



## Black lvlamba

and by the way gaDDa means Dance.


----------



## panjabigator

Black lvlamba said:


> and by the way gaDDa means Dance.



Is just a women's dance?  Gidda is a Panjabi women's folk dance.


----------



## Black lvlamba

panjabigator said:


> Is just a women's dance? Gidda is a Panjabi women's folk dance.


 
I think Gidda is a type of bhangRa if I am not wrong. the Pashto "gaDDa" is used for any dance not any specific kind. 

Also there is difference in pronunciation.


----------



## panjabigator

Well, technically they are different.  

How "Gadda" is it written in Pashto and/or Urdu?


----------



## lcfatima

Charga is a chicken? That is interesting. There is this dish Lahori Charga, Shan even has a masala mix for that. It is a type of highly seasoned chicken that is steamed to partially cook, and then deep fried. I have seen the dish called Chicken Charga (and spelled charg*h*a, too) or Lahori Chicken Charga as well. So if this is the same word, people are calling the dish chicken chicken. Maybe like English speakers saying naan-bread and chai-tea. Unless this charga has a different meaning?


----------



## BP.

We usually use _char*gh*a_ as a synonym for _murgh-e-musallam_ (roasted whole chicken). But yes _chargh_ (without the trailing a) means chicken in Pukhto. Never heard of _charga_.


----------



## Black lvlamba

Pacifist sir. Charg is Rooster and Charga is hen.


----------



## Black lvlamba

Punjabi bhai its pronounced with "D" as in "LaDDu". GaDDa

Fatima, i dont know which langauge is chargha but I have heard it being used for chicken dishes.


----------



## BP.

lcfatima said:


> ... I see there is a Pashto speaker here...



Zama salam BM jana. StaRai ma she.

We really needed a Pukhto speaker on board. Lots of Pukhto words to inquire about. Lots of Urdu words who's etymology needs to be researched. Good that you're here.


----------



## panjabigator

BelligerentPacifist said:


> Zama salam BM jana. StaRai ma she.
> 
> We really needed a Pukhto speaker on board. Lots of Pukhto words to inquire about. Lots of Urdu words who's etymology needs to be researched. Good that you're here.



Mukarrar!!  The more the merrier.

Thanks for the pronunciation comments.  Very useful!


----------



## Black lvlamba

BelligerentPacifist said:


> Zama salam BM jana. StaRai ma she.
> 
> We really needed a Pukhto speaker on board. Lots of Pukhto words to inquire about. Lots of Urdu words who's etymology needs to be researched. Good that you're here.


 
Daira manana Ror jana, 

zama kho da zai khwakh sho, dair kha maloomaat pake milao shwo raata. 

Aabad o shaad usay.


----------



## BP.

Just a small remark: in the spelling of the word _gaDa_ (dance), AFAIK there is no tashdeed on the D, so  let's not write it with two Ds.

Returning to Icf's original question, I think the dish you're referring to is called _Sareed_ or _Suraid_.


----------



## Black lvlamba

Pacifist: I dont know how you pronounce this word but in our pronunciation "gaDDa" will mean "Dance" and "gaDa" will mean "Sheep".


----------



## lcfatima

BP: That's very interesting. There is a Gulf Arabic dish called which is quite similar to roti ke tukre ...thareed (also called Margooga from raqeeq because khubz raqaaq/ragaag is used for it)! The Arabian Peninsula has a very deep historical connection to S. Asia and there are a lot of shared foods, who knows in which direction this dish went. 

Do you know what the root of thareed/sareed/suraid is and what it means?


----------



## lcfatima

> Salmaan (R) said that the Messenger of Allah (S) said: Blessings are found in three things, the Group (Al-Jama'ah), Ath-thareed (a type of food) and As-Sahoor (the Pre-dawn meal)." [At-Tabaraanee, Abu Na'eem]


 
I was googling thareed and found this. So it seems that thareed is a very special dish.


----------



## lcfatima

By the way, I found another name for this in Pashto also: _subat_.


----------

